# ISFP Female / INTJ Male



## Bankster (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey all  

I am new to this site, and am an ISFP female, romantically interested in an INTJ male. Any insight into these two personality types and if they are compatible would be welcomed. Thanx


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Bankster and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGFOuSaYN1w



Again, welcome to our forum Bankster. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Tacos (May 10, 2010)

Welcome :O

All types can be compatible 
Some may just be... harder 
But it depends of the personnality deep in your heart<3 not only the mbti wich kind of generalizes.
Like it could work wonderfully with one INTJ, but terribly with another.


----------



## jasonm (May 24, 2010)

Welcome to the Cafe!!!! 

Not sure on the compatibility, so I'll reserve my opinion. I wish you well on the pursuit however. 
:happy:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Good evening, ma'am. :happy:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome to Personality Cafe!


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello there! Welcome to PerC!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

*Welcome to PerC!* :happy:


----------

